# Visa schluckt Online-Zahlungsdienstleister



## Newsfeed (21 April 2010)

Der Kreditkarten-Konzern übernimmt das auf Online-Zahlungsabwicklung spezialisierte US-Unternehmen CyberSource für umgerechnet 1,5 Milliarden Euro.

Weiterlesen...


----------

